# Personel best flounder



## fish-n-agg (Jan 23, 2006)

Decided to head down to Galveston today to go to one of my flounder holes and see if anything had been moving in. Left with 2 flounder before it got a little to crowded for me, but caught a new personal best. 25 1/8" and 8lbs 1 ounce.










Compared with a 14.5" 









She wasnt full of eggs yet and was skinny in the stomach area but thick in the back.


----------



## trio-assassin (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW thats a nice flounder!!!


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## SoClose (Jan 4, 2006)

theres a saddle blanket... cant believe you kept her.. bahahaha j/k... nice fish BTW keith what time is dinner?


----------



## fish-n-agg (Jan 23, 2006)

Ernie just let me know when you get hungry the freezer is full of flounder and trout. You cook and ill eat. Lol


----------



## fish-n-agg (Jan 23, 2006)

And by the way you got one on the wall that makes her look small.


----------



## chriserman (Aug 12, 2005)

WOW! Nothing like finding a misplaced juvenile Halibut. Must have been Ike that brought it in. Absolutely nice fish fish-n-agg.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

wow


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

That's a HONKER! Congrats on a awesome catch..gb


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

man that's a hoss of a flounder...congrats.


----------



## oceankayaker84 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Congrats*

Congrats Keith! Are you going to mount it?

- Jantzen


----------



## elpescador073 (Jul 30, 2008)

Had to give you some green on that one. Very Nice!


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh heck yeah! That is one nice flatfish! Any flounder over 8lbs, for me, gets mouted!


----------



## fish-n-agg (Jan 23, 2006)

Nope not going to get it mounted, but now am kind of regreting that decision right about now but nothing I can do about it now. Its alright the next one 8+ is definately going on the wall.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Did you take any other measurements besides the overall length? If you measured it's thickness and maybe around it's tail, you might still be able to get a fiberglass replica made. In fact, they might be able to make some eatimates from your picture. Those fiberglass ones are really nice and last longer too. Just an idea! Great fish regardless!



fish-n-agg said:


> Nope not going to get it mounted, but now am kind of regreting that decision right about now but nothing I can do about it now. Its alright the next one 8+ is definately going on the wall.


----------



## fish-n-agg (Jan 23, 2006)

Silverspoon,

Thats a good idea I do have the overall length but no thickness measurements. Like I said though it was thick in the back but not very thick in the stomach. I do belive this fish would have been a 1/2 to 1 pound larger in a month because it had no eggs. I do have several pics of this fish so I may get a replica sometime down the line. Thanks for the idea. It had not crossed my mind until you brought it up.


----------



## bedicheck (Jan 9, 2006)

now you're talkin! nice flounder


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Man that's a nice Flounder.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Great fish! I have many in the 25-26", but can't seem to break 26" range and they really make your jaw drop and respect a fish that big when you try to put your hands on her. Also when you try to grab her out of the net and can't get your hand around her,lol, so you have to string her in the net. Nothing like a flounder that pulls like a redfish.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

that is a mat


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

That is amazing. Congrats on a monster.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

manhole cover!!!


awesome!


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

nice!


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Very nice flounder.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Dude, that is an awesome flounder. Now, do you have a horse to ride with that saddle blanket???? LOL Congrads on a beautiful flounder and thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## KrazyFish (Feb 25, 2008)

Very nice door mat


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

fish-n-agg said:


> Silverspoon,
> 
> Thats a good idea I do have the overall length but no thickness measurements. Like I said though it was thick in the back but not very thick in the stomach. I do belive this fish would have been a 1/2 to 1 pound larger in a month because it had no eggs. I do have several pics of this fish so I may get a replica sometime down the line. Thanks for the idea. It had not crossed my mind until you brought it up.


I know your secret honey hole!!! lol Nice fish. We might have to try them in POC. The new Shoalwater should be ready in about 3 weeks. How long have you and Ernie been on this site?

The Gee man


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Thats a nice flounder keith. I caught 8 yesterday and one of mine measured 25 inches too, but i didnt have a scale. I know mine wasnt as fat as yours. 
Jeff


----------



## fish-n-agg (Jan 23, 2006)

Gee,

I caught her in a new hole not the one that your thinking of. That one isnt holding fish yet. One good front and it will be on there. When are you going to be back, might have to come down and do a cast and blast. Me and Ernie have been on here for awhile but its been awhile since I had much to post about.


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Thats a NICE flattie


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

nice!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

If you stepped on that puppy you'd get a magic carpet ride!


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

congrats!!! that's a nice flounder


----------

